# S&W 460 XVR and plated bullets



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

My bad! Loaded a 250 grn plated projectile with too much W296. Thought it was a 230 grn projectile. It was an awful big boom and a shockwave to the wrist. When I checked the paper target you could see that the plating had split. I won't be doing that again. The spent casing was hard to eject also. I will have to get jacketed bullets for the hot loads.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

First, as you now know: Always know the powder and bullet you are using.
Second, you start at the start load and work up from there.
Third, what max velocity was the plated bullet even designed for?
Why would you spend so much for a gun and then use PLATED bullets? Use top quality lead or jacketed.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

You're lucky your bad wasn't worse. Plated bullets are meant for mid-range velocities. At high velocities, the plating can detach & stay in the barrel. You probably wouldn't be aware of it until something bad happened when you fired the next round.
I stopped using plated bullets after the plating separated & ended up embedded 1/4 inch in my arm. It wasn't easy pulling it out; it was melted in by the high temp. Imagine that in an eye.


----------

